# apache2 virtualhost



## Kreuzkauz (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leser!


Ich habe mehere Domains. Ich möchte alle Domains auf meinen Linux-Server haben.

Ich benutze XAMPP für Linux.

Ich versuche die ganze Zeit eine Domainumleitung herzustellen.

Die entsprechende Teil in der httpd.conf sieht so aus:

NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.5.204:80

<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.5.204:80>
   DocumentRoot "/u/server/united"
   ServerName united-xxxxxx.de
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.5.204:80>
   DocumentRoot "/xxxxx-web"
   ServerName xxxxxx-web.de
</VirtualHost>

In der Log-Datei steht nach dem Aufruf der Seiten:

[Wed Jul 16 11:14:06 2008] [error] [client xxx.xxx.11.87] File does not exist: /u/server/united
[Wed Jul 16 11:14:38 2008] [error] [client xxx.xxx.11.87] File does not exist: /xxxxx-web

Die Files gibt es aber. Es sind im jeden Verzeichnis index.php-Dateien vorhanden.

Thomas


----------



## Navy (16. Juli 2008)

1. Wem gehören die Verzeichnisse?
2. Mit welchen Rechten sind die Verzeichnisse versehen
3. Warum hälst Du Dich nicht an den Verzeichnisstrukturstandard (FHS)?


----------



## Kreuzkauz (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bereite gerade einen Serverumzug vor. Auf dem alten Server ist alles im Verzeichnis */u/server/ *untergebracht. Ich war das aber nicht, sondern der Programmierer vor mir.



1. Wem gehören die Verzeichnisse?
wwwrun

2. Mit welchen Rechten sind die Verzeichnisse versehen
chmod 1777 und die Dateien mit chmod 666

3. Warum hälst Du Dich nicht an den Verzeichnisstrukturstandard (FHS)?
Meinst Du */opt/lampp/htdocs/.... *oder */srv/www/htdocs/..... *?


Thomas


----------



## Navy (17. Juli 2008)

>> 1. Wem gehören die Verzeichnisse?
> wwwrun

Der Apacheserver läuft auch in diesem Kontext?

>> 2. Mit welchen Rechten sind die Verzeichnisse versehen
> chmod 1777 und die Dateien mit chmod 666

Mhmm... sollte eigentlich laufen, auch wenn diese Einstellung wirklich schlimm ist.

>> 3. Warum hälst Du Dich nicht an den Verzeichnisstrukturstandard (FHS)?
> Meinst Du */opt/lampp/htdocs/.... *oder */srv/www/htdocs/..... *?

ich meine /u, was nicht dem Standard entspricht Wer weiß was da noch so alles umgebogen ist...


----------

